# RIP Holly



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I lost my Holly on Monday.......... Totally lost right now. RIP my beautiful girl.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG... I am so sorry for your loss... I really shouldn't read these threads *tear*


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!!! she was beautiful!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! :teary:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Condolences. She was a beautiful girl and I'll bet loyal to the end. It's so hard to lose such a good friend.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Holly


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Holly


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so, so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. There are many of us here who recently suffered loss also, all our hearts are with you.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh no, I'm soo sorry for your loss! Holly was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Holly. She was a beautiful girl. I feel for you in this very difficult time. RIP Holly. Beautiful Girl..


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. RIP Holly.
Sheilah


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Holly came home today. She is in a beautiful canister with a lock of her hair on top. I have never had a dog cremated, but needed Holly to be in my home.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jack.torry (Feb 12, 2014)

very beautiful...and my condolence


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh no... so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

It is hard to lose a friend, especially one who is so close and loyal.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GSKnight said:


> OMG... I am so sorry for your loss... I really shouldn't read these threads *tear*



I agree ....it's always tough to read these as it brings us back to a very sad day, similar to what Holly's owner is going through, it's nothing but tough.


To Holly's owner...so sad for you and your hardship....Holly sure looked to be a beautiful companion. I hope some warm thoughts of Holly and the joy she brought into your life help you through the tough times.

Take care..

SuperG


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. I know you'll miss her terribly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, she was a beauty.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP Holly


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I wanted to thank everyone for their kind thoughts on losing my Holly. I am still devastated and keep looking for her and expecting her to be on the bed or looking in the window. I know it will get easier with time, but darn, it still hurts a lot.


----------



## mike77777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I lost my german shepherd today as well... I do the same thing... whenever I make a loud noise or anything I expect her to come running up... its pretty hard to accept it


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

RIP Holly


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG! What happened? She was only 3!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh no!

RIP Holly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Holly. Take care


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Holly*

I am so sorry for your loss of Holly. She was beautiful. I am feeling your same grief, having lost our beloved GSD in February. Treasure your memories of Holly, for she will always be in your heart. K9POPPY


----------

